# Another pattern for my collection



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Backhoe pattern. Its the first in a 3 pattern series. The next two patterns will be a bulldozer and an excavator.

Its nice to do a more complex pattern every once in a while.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

*Oscar36,*
What are you using to make your carve? I like the detail you have created. Is this an imported project? I like and want to learn how to do this with my CNC Router if I can.
Good Jobe.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks. 

I have a Carvewright and an Axiom Iconic 6. Though the Iconic is new and I still haven't started playing with it yet (haven't played with VCarve yet either) so I'll be test carving on the CW.

I make my own patterns using a variety of software but primarily Blender 3d. 

My workflow with blender is to build the 3d model, export to STL or height map, import into Carvewright designer (cnc software), see what works or doesn't work and re-tweak in blender and re-export until I am happy it will carve well. This can take a few iterations.

I just finished the initial bulldozer 3d model. My next step is to port it over to CW designer and see what it looks likes as a cnc pattern.









This is what the geometry looks like.








It is a bit of a learning curve but once you learn the Blender 3d user interface an entire world of model/pattern making opens up. You can also digitally sculpt for organic models.

Best part is Blender is an open source software and completely free. I hope to see some of your patterns that you have made for yourself.

- Oscar


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Here is the pattern from the model. 

A lot more work than I thought it would be. I accidentally deleted the original files when I was going back and forth doing retweaks and not paying attention. 

I was working with three different versions of the model in the software. You can think of them like Photoshop layers, called Collections in Blender, with each having a different version of the model. You can exclude or mix and match model parts between collections. I somehow combined them all and then saved but because I had different modifiers in each collection/layer it made a total mess of the model. After a few hours and having to remodel a few pieces I have what I have. Still works though so still happy with the pattern.









Next is the excavator.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Last model in the series. I'll port as STL to my cnc software this afternoon and test carve to make sure the patterns are all good.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Really happy with the models and the detail.

Test carved in poplar, 12" x 7" x 1/4" using 1/16" ball nose carving bit.. Right from the cnc with no sanding so a tiny bit fuzzy. I wish new bits could stay new forever. lol. 

I also bumped my machine (hard) and had to restart the carve. I did not have the pressure quite right and that is the line in the carving. The CW uses a pressure roller to keep wood down.


----------

